# together - registrierungskey (verarsche?)



## stev.glasow (31. Jul 2003)

hab mit vor ein paar wochen together von borland,,com runtergeladen, habe mich auch ordnungsgemäß angemeldet und über die mtteilung das der key mir erst in 2-3 tagen zugeschickt wir, habe ich zwar nicht gefreut aber ich konnre mit leben. aber heute kam vollgende mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Glasow,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Borland Together.
> 
> ...




ist das jetzt ne verarsche oder was ?


----------



## mariopetr (31. Jul 2003)

hallo,

noe isses nicht. wenn du bei oracle ins technet willst, versuchen sie noch viel unverschaemter dich auszuhorchen (und das kostet richtig geld). im allgemeinen reicht ne mail, das man es privat nutzen moechte, und du bekommst den key. sinn und zweck der geschichte ist, das sich borland weg veon der reinen softeware hin zum serviceprovider entwickeln will. da muss man wisssen, was die ( potentiellen) kunden machen.


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Jul 2003)

ok. danke erstmal ... werds mal probieren.


----------



## Nobody (1. Aug 2003)

hat mir da wer nen link, den irgendwie scheinen alle auf der borland hp grad tot zu sein :roll:


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Aug 2003)

http://www.togethersoft.com/downloads/


----------

